# Choosing convertible seats for a prius



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

I need to fit two rear-facing convertible seats in my Prius (one on each side). We're about to outgrow the Gracco snugride 22 buckets that we're using (the girls are soon going to be too tall). I'm trying to figure out a pair of seats that will fit RF, including behind a very tall driver (the seat can't really go forward more than it is now with the Graco 22).

Has anyone done this? We really don't want to have to buy a bigger car this year.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Rear facing convertibles generally take up less room than infant seats because their height is more up and down rather than back to front.  Pick seats that will allow your children to remain rear facing to the third or fourth birthday, like the Graco My Ride 65, Evenflo Triumph 65, Evenflo Momentum, Maxi Cosi Pria, Safety First Complete Air, the First Years True Fit, or the Diono Radians


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome news on the fit! Thank you. Do you know which ones are most narrow?


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

The Radians are by far the most narrow, although the Complete Air and the Pria are fairly compact as well.


----------



## TheDivineMrsM (Oct 5, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maedze*
> 
> Rear facing convertibles generally take up less room than infant seats because their height is more up and down rather than back to front.  Pick seats that will allow your children to remain rear facing to the third or fourth birthday, like the Graco My Ride 65, Evenflo Triumph 65, Evenflo Momentum, Maxi Cosi Pria, Safety First Complete Air, the First Years True Fit, or the Diono Radians


Thank you!

Not trying to hijack the OP's thread, but my DH has a Mini Cooper and we're trying to find a convertible seat that will fit. Thanks again for the recommendations!


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

We have a prius too. The radian won't fit RFing in the outboard position with the front seat all the way back.


----------



## emilyl (Dec 19, 2011)

oh that is a puzzle. If it were just one, you could get the Pria70 to fit because it works in the middle. We have a Honda Insight which is similar size to the Prius. The Pria70 fits only in the middle but it won't fit RF on either side, unless you plan on not having a passenger ride up front and stick it behind that seat. Have you tried two Prioris? Those will only last you to 40 pounds unfortunately but they are shorter. I will add that the Pria70 is very tall when installed RF. Almost poses a line-of-sight hazard for the driver.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

This is an older thread, but yes, the Pria70 will fit in the Prius in the outboard seating position.

Part of having kids in the rear seat is that your view can be somewhat blocked out the rear window. It's just part of having either kids in car seats or big kids whose physical bodies block the view.

It's perfectly safe; you just have to learn to rely on your side view mirrors. Consider the fact that the people operating ambulances, fire engines, and 18 wheelers don't see out their rear views either ;-)


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Our radian fits well rear-facing in our Prius. I probably wouldn't choose to have it installed behind the driver seat though. The Radian has a very, very tall shell and the passenger seat needs to be moved up a bit. And this is our "big" family car.

We can also fit the radian rear-facing in our beetle but don't unless we have car trouble.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

Doesn't the Prius prohibit the carseats from touching the front seats? If I am remembering that correctly (my sister has a Prius but she lives on the other side of the country from me) then I can't imagine that a Radian would fit outboard for a tall driver. I had trouble getting mine installed in the middle w/o touching the front seats.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Correct; you can't brace the Radian against the outboard passenger seat due to advanced air bag rules (the rules vary on the driver's seat and I do not have a Prius manual handy. Someone'll have to look that up!)


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Our Prius doesn't brace it per say, just close.


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

We may have to acquire some seats somehow and do some testing. At least one of the seats will have to go rear facing behind the front seat. Or we will have to start shopping for a new car. Sigh.


----------



## Norabella (Mar 14, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rinap*
> 
> We may have to acquire some seats somehow and do some testing. *At least one of the seats will have to go rear facing behind the front seat.* Or we will have to start shopping for a new car. Sigh.


Is there a reason that side-by-side isn't an option? I know it is a bit less convenient for loading/unloading in some ways, but having access to the empty seat in the back can be nice too.


----------



## rinap (Jul 25, 2011)

We don't need a set behind the driver's seat, but we'll need to do one in the middle and one behind the front passenger seat.


----------

